# 13 /14 Zoll Gaming Notebook Vergleich



## cyhperx (30. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich will mir im neuen Jahr ein neues Notebook zulegen, da mein momentanes Erazer seinen Dienst verweigert. Ich bin viel unterwegs und möchte deshalb ein sehr kleines Notebook auf dem ich WoW, Sykrim und ab und an einen Shooter spielen kann.

Bei meiner Recherche  bin ich bei zwei Modellen hängen geblieben, das Nexoc G302 und das MSI GE40.
Von dem Unternehmen Nexoc habe ich noch nichts gehört, wäre schön wenn wer ein paar Erfahrungen teilen könnte.
Ansonsten bin ich mir auch unsicher welche Komponenten ich benötige, um bei meinen erwähnten Spielen das maximale Spielerlebnis zu erhalten.
Die Preise der Notebooks liegen bei 1000-1500 €, was voll im Budget liegen würde. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung welches Model vom P/L am meisten Sinn macht.

Die Nexoc gibt es noch in kleineren Ausstattungsvarianten, während es das MSI noch in einer größten gibt.

Nexoc
Nexoc G302 / i7 4x 2,80GHz / 16GB RAM / 1000GB HDD / 240GB SSD / 13,3" Full HD TFT / Nvidia GTX 765M 2GB bei notebooksbilliger.de

MSI
MSI GE40-i760M285W7 Gaming Notebook [35,6cm (14") / i7-4702MQ / 8GB / 500GB / 760M / Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen. Freue mich schon auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Overroller (30. November 2013)

Hi, ich würde das Nexoc nemen, Nexoc ist das selbe wie Clevo und Schenker, die haben eine Schmiede aus der die Books kommen. 

Habe auch ein Clevo und bin damit sehr zufrieden, sehr gute Verarbeitung, der support ist gut und man kann das ding sogar zu halbwegs annembaren Preisen aufrüsten lassen bei denen, da die meist alle Komponennten so verbauen, das man die auch erneuern kann. Als Beispiel, mein kumpel hat nen Schenkter Notebook und lässt dieses gerade bei denen aurüsten mit 2 GXTX 780M SLI und zahlt gerade mal 600,- kannst ja mal schauen was eine auf dem freien Markt kostet. ^^

Aber Nexoc ist was wirklich gutes, wenn Gaming Notebook würd ich immer Necoc, Clevo oder Schenkter nemen, wie gesagt die sind identisch aber sehr hochwertig. 

p.s. ich würd bei Schenkter mal direkt anfragen nach dem Book, evneutell bekommst das sogar da günstiger wenn du das direkt über die beziehst. 

Schenker Notebooks


----------



## cyhperx (1. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank Overroller! Hab mal alle drei von dir genannten Anbieter verglichen  und es kosten alles das gleiche. Ich tendiere jetzt eher zum Clevo, das schlichtere Design überzeugt mich.
Noch eine paar Fragen zu den Komponenten. Bis jetzt würde ich folgende Kombination bestellen:

I7 4800MQ 2,7
16 GB Kingston Hyper-X Genesis
Geforce GTX 765M
240 GB Kingston V300 SSD
mit zusätzlicher Artic MX-4 Leitpaste

Seht ihr irgendwo einen Bottleneck? Graka und Prozessor zum Beispiel? 
Dann kann ich mir die extra € beim Ram sparen und einen günstigeren nehmen? 
Generell lieber 8 oder 16 GB Ram? Ist dann ja eigentlich auch die Frage Windows 7 oder 8, oder?
Wie nützlich ist die zusätzliche Leitpaste?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Alex555 (1. Dezember 2013)

cyhperx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Overroller! Hab mal alle drei von dir genannten Anbieter verglichen  und es kosten alles das gleiche. Ich tendiere jetzt eher zum Clevo, das schlichtere Design überzeugt mich.
> Noch eine paar Fragen zu den Komponenten. Bis jetzt würde ich folgende Kombination bestellen:
> 
> I7 4800MQ 2,7
> ...



Der I7 4700MQ langt locker, der 4800MQ würde durch die GPU nur gebremst werdeN! 
Wie viel Ram du brauchst hängt von dem Einsatzgebiet deines Notebooks aus! Für Gaming sollten 8Gb GUT ausreichen 
Das Nexoc gibts zum Beispiel auch zum selbst konfigurieren bei One.de oder Mysn! 
(mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P303 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3") ; </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K33-3E by: One - ONE Computer Shop )
Zur Frage Win7 oder Win8:
Technisch ist Windows 8 Windows 7 definitiv überlegen. Falls dich also das Interface nicht stört kannst du durchaus Windows 8 nehmen!
Gefällt dir das neue Design jedoch nicht, kannst du auch ohne Probleme Win7 nehmen


----------



## Overroller (1. Dezember 2013)

8GB sollten für Gaming vorerst langen, der Hifh End Kingston Speicher wird dir denke ich auch nicht die Performence bringen was er mehr kostet, RAM kannst du zur not ja in 2 bis 3 Jahren auch günstig aufrüsten. 

Wegen CPU ich würd schon die schnellere nemen auch wenn jetzt die Graka Limitiert dadurch, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist die Graka im Notebook ja immer der schwachpunkt, wenn du sage mal dann in 2 bis 3 Jahren ne neue Notebook Graka kaufen würdest, hättest du dann noch mal ne längere Zeit was davon da deine cPU auch dann noch massig Power hat. 

p.s. kauf die bei Mysn, die leute da sind gut und hab auch Privat kontakt zu den mit den die helfen auch immer gerne aus, der Support bei One ist zum kotzen, auch wenn du da meist nen paar Euros sparst, aber würde ich von abraten.


----------



## Alex555 (1. Dezember 2013)

Overroller schrieb:


> 8GB sollten für Gaming vorerst langen, der Hifh End Kingston Speicher wird dir denke ich auch nicht die Performence bringen was er mehr kostet, RAM kannst du zur not ja in 2 bis 3 Jahren auch günstig aufrüsten.
> 
> Wegen CPU ich würd schon die schnellere nemen auch wenn jetzt die Graka Limitiert dadurch, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist die Graka im Notebook ja immer der schwachpunkt, wenn du sage mal dann in 2 bis 3 Jahren ne neue Notebook Graka kaufen würdest, hättest du dann noch mal ne längere Zeit was davon da deine cPU auch dann noch massig Power hat.
> 
> p.s. kauf die bei Mysn, die leute da sind gut und hab auch Privat kontakt zu den mit den die helfen auch immer gerne aus, der Support bei One ist zum kotzen, auch wenn du da meist nen paar Euros sparst, aber würde ich von abraten.


 
Die Grafikkarte ist bei dem oben genannten 13 Zoll Notebook fest verlötet (siehe Test One K33-3E (Clevo W230ST Barebone) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) 
Von daher kann man die Grafikkarte nicht upgraden. Ergo ist auch die stärkere CPU unnütz, denn bis auf den 300MHz höheren Takt ist die CPU nicht besser


----------



## Overroller (1. Dezember 2013)

ah ok das hatte ich nicht gesehn, ja dann machts wirklich nicht den sinn ok.


----------



## cyhperx (2. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar vielen Dank!


----------

